# Found some Marantz 7G speakers



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I found a set of Marantz 7G speakers for a negotiable $39. 

Need new surrounds on the mids, that's all I know at this time.

Surrounds seem to be cheap...and like all vintage marantz gear they have fans.

Honestly however I can't find a thing about how these sound. Are they actually good speakers after a bit of work to be part of a decent 2 channel setup or will they just be something loud to put in the garage and not care about?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I have never heard these speakers, but there are tons of refoam kits for them. Must not be too bad of a speaker.


----------

